# Paella and Balsamic Vinegar but not together



## hubuk (Oct 8, 2001)

I am looking for a recipe for a genuine Spaish Paella to publish on Hub-UK.

I am also looking for recipes using balsamic vinegar, more particularly ones which really demonstrate what it brings to a recipe.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

Look here for Spanish Paella

and here for using balsamic vinegar.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Hi HubUK!

I have two great books on balsamic vinegar. You will find them 
here and there

I hope you can find them in the UK!


----------

